# Breeder reasoning?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yesterday at training we had another club out to visit and someone had a puppy same as mine so we got to talking. I found out it came from a breeder not too far from me so I looked them up. They seem to produce nice sport dogs, pedigrees looked good to me but their prices were $3500 for a puppy on their website. I found that ridiculous considering the pedigrees had many of the same dogs as just about all the good breeders I like and they don't charge nearly that much. Well today on PDB I stumbled across an ad for them and on PDB all the puppies were priced at $1100. This makes no sense to me. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would say $3500 is to try to "rip people off" (i dont mean their dogs are bad, most people just agree thats too much and borderline absurd, not saying it's not worth it to some people) ie, if people will pay it they will charge it mentality.
They probably didnt sell a bunch of pups and made a separate ad for $1100 to get some off their hands. thats the only thing I could think of


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

My thought is they are banking on the newer buyer. If I had looked at their website and saw the $1100 price I would have thought good things about them. But seeing $3500 I thought they were crazy. Just odd to me. If they think their puppies are worth $3500 then I would have just thought they were crazy but having two drastically different prices makes me think they are out to rip off the unknowing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So the $3500 is for a pup with no training, not a green dog?
Recently there was a local to me breeder advertising on PDB and a pup went up from $1000 to 1500 in a matter of hours. No training, just raising the price of the last pup/breeders pick(pup was only 8-9 weeks).


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes $3500 for a working line 8 week old puppy. On PDB the same puppy is $1100. Just seems shady to me.

It's times like this I wish we could post breeders to stay away from. The dogs are actually nice dogs. A little too high strung for me but nice. Just not $3500 nice.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is it possible that the person with the pup inflated their pup's price because they felt that in their club most of the people with expensive dogs, etc? Or some people are just compulsive liars, will lie when the the truth is just as easy to tell.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

selzer said:


> Is it possible that the person with the pup inflated their pup's price because they felt that in their club most of the people with expensive dogs, etc? Or some people are just compulsive liars, will lie when the the truth is just as easy to tell.


I got the $3500 price straight from the breeders website. 

I always ask where dogs come from weather I like the dog or not just to learn more breeders/lines and what not. When I got home I looked up that breeder online. Then this morning my GF actually came across their add on the data base and sure enough. It was the same litter I had looked at the night before on their website.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

is it so bad in a free market that the seller is going to try maximise profit any way they can even if that means running multiple ads at different prices?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

oh, ok. 

Well, maybe the breeder is buying the pups off pedigree database and selling them for an inflated price tag. Maybe the breeder has a pick puppy and is selling it for more. 

Sounds weird. I am not thinking too good right now. Must be the moon.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Instead of playing 20 questions, you could just email both sources and ask directly...


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

x11 said:


> is it so bad in a free market that the seller is going to try maximise profit any way they can even if that means running multiple ads at different prices?


Yes, it is bad. They are taking advantage of the less knowledgeable or on the other side sending people to byb's because they can't afford a "good" dog. To me it's un ethical. From $1100-1600 you could get a puppy from those same dogs from lots of different breeders. Also they breed for "sport" and "real" work. I'm sure the dogs are capable and as I said they are nice dogs. But when I see that I run. Just as most sport or working people would. We know better. Why would I spend $3500 when I could go to some of the good breeders on this forum for half that? To me they are losing out on their target customers. I always get asked where my dogs come from or asked for recommendations on breeders. If they had consistent competitive pricing I might have sent people to them. Now I feel I have no choice but to tell people to run from them. It's a shame really.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Instead of playing 20 questions, you could just email both sources and ask directly...


What do you mean? The add on PDB had their kennel contact info. So I'm positive it's the same people.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

So write them and ask your question...?


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

i think the experienced people already kinda know where they will source their next dog without ever looking at ads. 

websites, forums, ads in the paper ...etc imo are kinda aimed at less experienced purchasers - the dog industry imo is extremely predatory and exploitive and thrives on newbs - my first PB dog i got totally ripped off, i was a sucker and bought the hype and trusted people and got robbed to the tune of $1000 deposit and no puppy. was cynaical and angry for awhile and had no support but got half the money back and cost that breeder a **** of a lot more in lost sales as i went on a smear mission that has impacted on their reputation and sales to this day.

the lost $500 i write off as the price of an education, seems to be the entry ticket into the game for newbs to be ripped off.

my next dog will have nothing to do with, ads, websites....it will just be matings i know of and like from dogs i have files on with people i know over a long period of time, funny thing is pups get better and cheaper if not free with how long you been in the game and what you can show of yourself and yr dog.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think you're jumping to quite a few conclusions by stating their "motivations" as if it were fact. It sounds weird. Who knows why they are doing it. But I'm not totally sure why you're assuming the only reason they would do that is to try and scam a newbie?

I agree....just email them and ask rather than going in circles as to their motivation. I mean, how many experienced people find a random ad on PBD and buy a dog? I don't think many so to me that argument doesn't make sense.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Not jumping to conclusions. That's why in my initial post I asked why a breeder would do this. Maybe there is a good reason for it. The only reason I could come up with is the one I stated. Never said it was fact.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think, if someone just click's to buy they get what they deserve....and if they are getting ripped off, maybe it will be an expensive lesson for them. Too many people think just clicking the paypal option to buy a puppy is just fine, and the more expensive, the better the dog. Live and learn.....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> Recently there was a local to me breeder advertising on PDB and a pup went up from $1000 to 1500 in a matter of hours. No training, just raising the price of the last pup/breeders pick(pup was only 8-9 weeks).


Uh, that may be my puppy and he's had and INSANE amount of work put into him and still going (into patrol and detection in Miami) for a deal. He's probably done more and gone more places in 3.5 weeks than most dogs will see in a lifetime.

So yeah if you're not sure, just ask the person selling the dog....? Maybe they're looking for a sucker, maybe they made a mistake, maybe there's a legit reason....who knows but it's a bit childish for us to sit here and try to pick apart other people's motivations and how much work is being put into their dogs without having any immediate knowledge or just asking the people involved.


----------

